# Building comb from the bottom!



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am not sure if this is normal, but the bees are building comb from the top of the first box, up to the to the top of the second box. I was expecting them to build form the top of the second box and down.








Is this normal for warre?

I think I am in for a messy mess.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It's not a good thing. As it gets higher it is likely to curl, collapse, and turn into a mess. The bees are forced to do it because they will not form a seperate cluster at the top and start building from there. 

Bees in a hive like to have just one cluster only.

To solve this there are 2 options. One is to undersuper, or nadir as warre people call it, which means the bees can build down into the empty super from their existing cluster. The other option, if you want to put a super on top, is to put a comb or two in the centre of the empty box, as a bridge for the bees to get to the top of the new box, without breaking their cluster. The comb you put in the top box has to reach all the way down and touch the bee cluster, then the bees will move onto it and up to the top, and from there start building more combs downwards.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you Oldtimer. I will do that. I will put the empty box at the first tier and the original one as the second tier.


----------

